

Enter Mouseless - imagii
http://www.techi.com/2010/07/we-dont-need-no-stinkin-mice/

======
bfung
Good research, but I think this is one of those things that stay in the ivory
tower, perhaps to one day be a shoulder for the next improvement after the
mouse and trackball:

Mom test: 1\. Mom asks how do i work this thing w/o a mouse? Tries to touch
screen or look for the touch pad. Is then confused. Calls tech support (dad,
then siblings... etc..) 2\. Scrape fingers on table and get them calloused? No
thanks. + would cost to buy more moisturizer.

I always love to be proven wrong though.

------
WestCoastJustin
Cool, I would like to try it out!

I wonder if they released the code and a simple how-to if people would pick
this up and run with it?

Here is the mit site:
[http://fluid.media.mit.edu/people/pranav/current/mouseless.h...](http://fluid.media.mit.edu/people/pranav/current/mouseless.html)

Here is the mouseless website:
<http://www.pranavmistry.com/projects/mouseless/>

------
iamjustlooking
The movement delay seems significant. Arching your hand like that with no
support of the mouse to rest on seems wrong too. I just don't know what the
advantage having mouse like movement without a mouse gives.

~~~
hugh3
The article is confusing because it starts off talking about USB security
issues, which are irrelevant.

The main advantage of not having a mouse is that you wouldn't have to have a
mouse. One less thing to carry around with your laptop, one less thing to take
up space on your desk.

That is, of course, assuming this could be made to work just as well as a
mouse, which I doubt. Few things are as momentarily frustrating as a mouse
that doesn't register your movements properly, which is why trackball mice
sucked so much.

------
dasbruce
It's limited, not just click and drag as mentioned before but what about
scroll wheel action and additional buttons?

------
enduser
I expected this to be a tiling window manager, probably for OS X given the
capitalized name.

------
Estragon
This is terrific! The scope for "multitouch" is really exciting.

------
graham_king_3
Click-and-drag might be a challenge.

